

Bebo Founder creates a Private Social Club - hua
http://www.sfgate.com/style/article/New-private-S-F-club-the-Battery-4869389.php

======
BashiBazouk
The Bohemian Club and Stanford University started out with similar egalitarian
ideals. I wonder if it's possible to sustain this kind of endeavor long term
without losing the egalitarianism...

